
Want to know Google's internal HR tactics and trainings? - bootload
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2015/10/29/google-to-share-its-internal-hr-tactics-and-trainings-with-the-world/
======
bootload
re-titled, src ~
[https://twitter.com/GiselleShapiro/status/659961553052041217](https://twitter.com/GiselleShapiro/status/659961553052041217)

